# '70 Judge For Sale



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Anyone who subscribes to the GTOAA gets The Legend Magazine.

In the back for sale is a matching block Granada Gold Judge for sale ONLY 29,500. I know this car. I'd have it in a heartbeat if I didn't get resistance from "the boss." It's in fantastic shape. Anyone looking for one you'd be hard pressed to find one in this shape at that price.

Muncie 4 speed

Anyone wanting more info PM me.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Are you kidding?!?! Silver and Gold matching 70 Judges/ ya gotta keep trying!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I am thinking on buying it clandestinely. Caught hell once for wanting to buy it. Weighing the consequences here...... :rofl:


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

I noticed that Judge in the new Legend. First thing I wondered was <why> it is so cheap? She's a thing of beauty.

@Judge, sometimes it definitely is better to ask forgiveness than permission 

Silver and gold would look nice in the garage!

Dan


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Uhmmmmm..okay: Pro's: It's a nice GTO. It's a JUDGE. It's CHEAP. You couldn't do half of a restoration for that kind of money on a _Le Mans_. It's cheaper than a lot of plain jane GTO's. 
Cons: Doghouse......possibly forever. Or, at least until the market picks back up, which it will eventually. Tough call.....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

jigaway said:


> I noticed that Judge in the new Legend. First thing I wondered was <why> it is so cheap? She's a thing of beauty.
> 
> @Judge, sometimes it definitely is better to ask forgiveness than permission
> 
> ...


OK heres the deal ..... The owner is the owner of a former local Pontiac dealership. He has quite a collection, more like a museum. He acquires cars then sells off others. He purchased last year a '69 matching numbers C.R. Judge at auction in A/C. He needs to make room in his collection for others he acquires. He originally wanted much much more for this Judge. The weak market brings the price down. I first seen the car at the dealership when he acquired this. He was having it serviced and it looked really really nice. I believe he purchased it from a widow, her husband owned it and he passed away To the best of my knowledge he is the 2nd owner of this. Its not a 100 point concourse car but for a guy like me, it needs nothing just some detailing. The car is stunning as is. Driven little. He wants it gone. At that price and with all the paperwork and as good as it is, I can't see it not selling. But, I may need to give him a call if goes any lower.

I have 4 ponchos, I want more :willy:

When I purchased the T/A WS.6 for the wife I told her now I get another one.....told her I now want a '67 GTO CV stick... she flipped out. I said What? 1 for you 2 for me whats wrong with that? I bought her 2 now that means I get 4 I am 2 in the hole. Maybe I can talk some sense into her when shes sleeping. .....Silver and Gold, Silver and Gold ........ I hear Burl Ives.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Judge, Burl Ives is the first thing I thought of when Alky brought it up!! Great actor, great singer.....I really think this Judge is 'one of those deals"....We've all had them at one time or another and have either sized them (my $1200 _real _tripower, 4spd, gauges console '65 GTO I bought about 8 hours after losing my job...still have and drive that car!) or ones like the $100 Anschultz .22 sporting rifle for $125 that I passed on....later bought one for $650 and _that _was cheap)...I guess I want to say that once every so often, a narrow window of opportunity comes up, where you can make a really killer score, and everybody's happy....the seller, the buyer, etc. You will not regret buying that Judge....but you will regret it until the end of your days if you don't. Look at it this way: If it turns out that it's doghouse time, you can always sell it or another car to make room. I just don't see how you can lose out on this deal, personally....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you had the money, that would be a great investment.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

It's easier to find another wife than a Judge like this.........


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Tell you what.... go ahead and buy it. I'll store it for you while you're working the magic with the missus. I'll take good care of it --- promise 

Bear


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BearGFR said:


> Tell you what.... go ahead and buy it. I'll store it for you while you're working the magic with the missus. I'll take good care of it --- promise
> 
> Bear


I know the owner and I am sure he'd hide it there for me. It's not too far from my den. I posted for this for anyone who may be looking for a sweetheart deal. I am always looking though. I even told her I'd sell the '05 GTO for this ....... that just caused a ripple effect.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd buy it for sure.. If I had the funds.. That is a great deal if it is a a real judge. I saw really nice Lemans/GTO cloans today at Moultrie asking $20K. I think the market is coming back. Most "muscle cars" priced between 15-20k, not the original ones. 65 GTO convertible at $40K. If the body/restoration is really good then there are only so many real judges left and they require huge investments. If i was you, I'd build a sweet dog house, more man cavesh, and move in with the new car.. Good luck. You'll be laughing last.. Good luck.
If you have the extra money to get it, good investment, better than saving the money at 1%..


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Wow to have a Gold and Silver in one garage...priceless. Sounds like you have some serious grovelling to do Mr!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Anyone who subscribes to the GTOAA gets The Legend Magazine.
> 
> In the back for sale is a matching block Granada Gold Judge for sale ONLY 29,500. I know this car. I'd have it in a heartbeat if I didn't get resistance from "the boss." It's in fantastic shape. Anyone looking for one you'd be hard pressed to find one in this shape at that price.
> 
> ...


 I could end up in the doghouse, but I am interested. Pm sent


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Jetstang 110%. Not only that, but in 5-10 years your coveted 05 will be worth $3500, and the Judge will be back up to $45,000 or so...._you_ do the math....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Pack er up in the T/A and send her on her way. Not only will that eliminate the fighting about buying the car, but it'll also leave room for the new GTO in the garage.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Owner told me car was sold in December. Guess he forgot to cancel his classified.


----------

